# Poofzilla



## hamlet (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally found a film filter:



Poofzilla 2: Return of Poofzilla by miranfoto, on Flickr


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

OK, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

actually, I think this is one of your best composites so far. 
i know you have a "thing" for unconventional processing, but just to see how it would look with a little more "normal" processing, i ran it through LR. 
might could have done a little better with the raw file, but i wasn't being *too *serious about it.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 2, 2014)

There is lightning, that's why it is blue.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

:giggle:


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2014)

I like the buildings being blue, but I think the blue tint has affected your hamster as well.  

FWIW: I think this is a better attempt at your special brand of art.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

How long do hamsters live?


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2014)

It's like Lassie; as long as the show.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 2, 2014)

Cute and funny!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

Is this a serious work or just for fun?

If just for fun... it's very funny.

If serious... it's rather sad.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2014)

I smell a rat

. . . . . I mean a hamster


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

manaheim said:


> If serious... it's rather sad.



You keep saying that and one day you will see commercials for a new kids cartoon- Attack of the Massive Hamster, and you might not be laughing anymore. ;-)


----------



## hamlet (Aug 2, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> How long do hamsters live?



2 human years if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

Funny, there are people here that like this one...or something.

I hate it, its pointless, illogical and foolish imo. Frankly, you're making fun of photography with crap like this.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

^ Easy now.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > If serious... it's rather sad.
> ...



I wouldn't be laughing. I'd be crying over the continual slide of the intelligence level of the human race.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2014)

dvjproductions said:


> Frankly, you're making fun of photography with crap like this.



The administration has not yet added fun to the list of banned topics. 

Be aware though that, like most "banned" photography subjects on the site any such ban would only be a restriction and that the subscribers section and NSFW gallery would still allow them. 

That is unless we put fun next to porn in the totally banned section, but that requires more paperwork. 


But suffice it to say we are not adding fun to the list - I mean at least unless you guys really want us to.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

hamlet said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > How long do hamsters live?
> ...



Yes. Hamsters live around 2 years. A 3 year old hamster is ancient, and a rarity.

EDIT: Just went and looked it up. "Average" is 2-3 years. I wonder if that's when taken care of by an adult, rather than a kid who never cleans their cage and forgets to change his water.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Yes. Hamsters live around 2 years. A 3 year old hamster is ancient, and a rarity.  EDIT: Just went and looked it up. "Average" is 2-3 years. I wonder if that's when taken care of by an adult, rather than a kid who never cleans their cage and forgets to change his water.





dvjproductions said:


> Funny, there are people here that like this one...or something.  I hate it, its pointless, illogical and foolish imo. Frankly, you're making fun of photography with crap like this.



Don't worry! You'll only have to put up with this "crap" for 2-3 years. ;-) unless hamsters exposed to too much radiation live longer than garden variety hamsters.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

dvjproductions said:


> Funny, there are people here that like this one...or something.
> 
> I hate it, its pointless, illogical and foolish imo. Frankly, you're making fun of photography with crap like this.



I think you may have misunderstood the operational guidelines of this forum. 
TPF is a forum open to all types of photography, by photographers of all skill levels and tastes. 
Just because you do not like a particular type of photography, or processing style, does not automatically mean it should be barred from the forums. (and it wont)
you are not required to appreciate, or even like, every photo posted here. you are however, required to be civil and respectful to other peoples work. 
your statement above is neither. if you can not post critique or comments in a civil and respectful manner,  please refrain from posting at all.


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> dvjproductions said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, there are people here that like this one...or something.
> ...



This is not photography. Plain and simple.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

dvjproductions said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > dvjproductions said:
> ...




it is most certainly photography, whether you like it or not. 
if you don't like hamlets work, simply don't click on his posts. its really that easy. 
and yet, your still on this thread. 
continued attacks on hamlet and his work will force action by the moderation team. 
this is the second time i have had to mention it concerning you and this thread so....third time will definitely _*not*_ be the charm.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

dvjproductions said:


> This is not photography. Plain and simple.



  Photography: noun: The art OR PRACTICE of taking and processing photographs.  
Photograph:noun: a picture taken with a camera.  

Yup, Webster says this IS INDEED photography.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

I completely agree with my fellow mods... however this really should be in the "Just for Fun" forum. That would basically solve the whole thing. Folks do tend to expect anything posted her is intended to be taken seriously.

I, therefore, shall move it.

dvjproductions... you're really skirting the edges of unnecessary hostility. I'd advise you to just stop reading this thread if it bothers you so much.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 2, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Hamsters live around 2 years. A 3 year old hamster is ancient, and a rarity.  EDIT: Just went and looked it up. "Average" is 2-3 years. I wonder if that's when taken care of by an adult, rather than a kid who never cleans their cage and forgets to change his water.
> ...



You don't want that! Those hamsters will eat your whole town.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, it was originally posted in the General gallery.
I made a judgment call and moved it here, as it seems unlikely this was assembled with serious intent.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

I did put some thought into making it. It had to look exactly like one of those old low budget movies, with the monster that is not clearly in focus . Now i did not find the exact filter to give it that Video tape look but it came out pretty good in the end and i'm glad it brought up some discussion.


----------



## snerd (Aug 3, 2014)

Poof for forum moderator!!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 3, 2014)

Everyone seems to forget those documentaries that have been around since the 1960s and made into movies
I forgot the name right now ....

.. . . . oh yeah, Godzilla

So keep that in mind next time you see a hamster invading a city near you.


They just had a recent remake too !!


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Ow yeah, now with double the budget we could afford cinematic graphics. The judge said we couldn't keep feeding it real people, that's government bureaucracy for you!


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Why not help me get better if you see things you don't like that i have done in post? Pixmedic & derrel understood and helped me in the first page, why don't you also? I'm not saying that you have to, but critique  this photo like you would critique a regular photo. I'd like to think  that TPF is a place where people who enjoy photography help each other  out even if we don't really like the type of photography the other  person is engaged in. For me personally that is a sign of maturity and mutual respect. It's like quote from Aristotle: "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."


----------



## Overread (Aug 3, 2014)

Honestly if you want this to work well you've got to go study Ray Harryhausen's work. And then that whole era of cinematography. Those old films often used lizards and models combined with real life actors/sets in order to blend the two together. That's what you need to study if you're going to start to pick out the elements that you need to combine and how you need to work in order to merge two subjects of vastly different size where you want to enlarge one to such a significant size. 


As a starting point shifting the depth of field on the hamster shot is critical. The detail is far too flat - you need to back off, use a longer lens to zoom in and then combine that with a small aperture and a huge depth of field so that the hamster gains that 3D appearance that you've already part got in the landscape shot.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Braineack said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > Why not help me get better if you see things you don't like that i have done in post? Pixmedic & derrel understood and helped me in the first page, why don't you also? I'm not saying that you have to, but critique  this photo like you would critique a regular photo. I'd like to think  that TPF is a place where people who enjoy photography help each other  out even if we don't really like the type of photography the other  person is engaged in. For me personally that is a sign of maturity and mutual respect. It's like quote from Aristotle: "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."
> ...



There is a pretense to your question and i personally don't accept your  categorization. To me a picture either works or it doesn't. This way of  rigid thinking reminds of people who did not want to recognize the  digital medium as we transitioned slowly. Now i'm not really interested  in putting you on the spot, you've helped me in my champagne picture  where you pointed out that the light and shadows were coming from  different angles, but don't you recognize yourself like those people who  didn't accept digital as real photography? And i'm sorry if i misquoted  you or put words in your mouth, correct me if that is the case.


----------



## snerd (Aug 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Aristotle: "*It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it.*"
> 
> I like that quote. I'm gonna think about that today.



Always preferred So-Crates myself................

http://www.empireonline.com/images/uploaded/bill-and-teds-excellent-adventure-socrates.jpg


----------



## Braineack (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm bowing out and removed my posts.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I wasn't even aware there was a feedbackforum. I personally don't really want to get into these arguments that really serve to only annoy everyone. You be the judge of whether my conduct on the forum is inappropriate or not.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I'm bowing out and removed my posts.



I've decided not to reply further to any hamster-related posts. Just seems like they always wind up polarizing otherwise agreeable forum posters.

Addendum:I too have pulled all of my posts except this one, and am bowing out of this thread.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I wasn't even aware there was a feedbackforum. I personally don't really want to get into these arguments that really serve to only annoy everyone. You be the judge of whether my conduct on the forum is inappropriate or not.



No, your conduct on this forum is not inappropriate at all.


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I wasn't even aware there was a feedbackforum. I personally don't really want to get into these arguments that really serve to only annoy everyone. You be the judge of whether my conduct on the forum is inappropriate or not.



As I understand it, the feedback forum is intended mostly for feedback to the owners/moderators as to how the site is operated.  As for me, I have witnessed tremendous growth in your photographic ability and your attempt at a unique art form.  Not only is it interesting and fun, but it is a much-needed break from the common and ordinary.  I say keep it up, as you are bound to discover your niche.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2014)

Folks. I moved this into the just for fun forum for a reason. Serious critiques are not appropriate here. 

Everyone chill out and enjoy mecha hamster.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 3, 2014)

FWIW ... I just bought PhotoShop Elements 12 ... so beware for some really bad stuff until I learn how to use it.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Designer said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't even aware there was a feedbackforum. I personally don't really want to get into these arguments that really serve to only annoy everyone. You be the judge of whether my conduct on the forum is inappropriate or not.
> ...



Well i'm not sure if i'll persist in this category, i just like to dip my toe in all types of aspects of photography to keep things fresh and interesting and in the same time broaden my horizon. The drawback of course is that spanning my attention this wide shows in my work, it is clumsy and done by a beginner in any particular subject, but everyone has to start somewhere. But like you said: "we all find our unique way." I just think that you have to keep looking if you wanna find the thing that gives you the most joy. That is really my reasoning, however poor it may be.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2014)

For the record, Hamlet, the Just for Fun section is really the only section on the forum where people know (or are SUPPOSED to know) to keep their feedback to themselves.  All the other galleries, feedback is encouraged and expected.

If you're going to be trying these far-out things, that's totally cool... you gotta learn somewhere... and I've seen some people do some AMAZING things with the very concept that you're just starting to play with.

HOWEVER... you're going to need to expect some lashback if you post it anywhere other than here. It's the nature of both the forum and the internet as a whole.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

I do agree with you that this is made with fun in mind, but that is only partially true. I wanted feedback and critiques from people much more knowledgeable than i am, someone like yourself and i have not discouraged anyone from making it. Braineack was about to give me some advice and i was looking forward to that, because other people can point out flaws in my work much more easier because they are more objective. But he removed his post.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok.  Well...  Going forward I recommend you be explicit about both your intent,  and what you are looking for in terms of critique. 

Your threads really do tend to polarize the board for whatever reason. This might help to minimize that.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 3, 2014)

Good point, i did not really specify what i wanted out of this in my OP. Chalk it up to hamster error :lmao:. I personally don't really understand why people get so wound up? I just tried my hand at comedy.


----------



## snerd (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I not be away for a few months without the place falling apart?! This is why we can't have nice things!!!!!


----------



## snerd (Aug 7, 2014)

Jesfsica said:


> OK, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 7, 2014)

I think that's probably enough.

Folks, please don't revitalize charged threads that have simmered down.


----------

